# help



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

ok i had a pegiun 330 for about 2 weeks felt it was cycled everything was fine then bought a fluval 304 andn ow no ammonia but 40 nitrate and about 11.0 nitrite whats should i do about this my fish arnt being affected ph is 8.4 but constant any input would be great im soon to get more ps and really need osmeh elp thnx

-shroom-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

did you take off the penguin? adding a filter should not affect the cycle.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not your new filter... If you have been cycling your tank with a new Penguin 330 for 2 weeks, those values are expected. Your tank is not cycled and is at the point where your nitrites spike and your nitrates start to accumulate.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

pengiun is still on there i think i know what it is i put like 6 feeders in there over night when i woke up there were all dead ddint think 3 3" rbs could eat so much i think water change but what percent do you think 50 ? or 25?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

add bi-spira to your tank. It helps the cycling greatly


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx but ive alrdy cycled it it just spiked becuz i put alot of feeders in thwere went to school and let the remaings till i got home then clened them out so i think thats why so now i have to water change my qeustion is what percent of a change do i do?


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

one thing I noticed when I was cycling my tank is that Nitrites affect the Nitrates test so it looked like both were high whereas actually only the nitrite was high.

At least with the kit I was using, you need to wait for nitrites to go down before you can get a reading on Nitrates. This took a couple of weeks of constantly high nitrites, which then went down to zero quite suddenly over a couple of days.

After that, I tested for nitrates and found the actual level was much much lower.


----------

